# Mac 10.5.6 to HP LaserJet P1006 Network Printing?



## uberfan (Mar 17, 2009)

I have an issue here that I could really use some help with.

I've downloaded the driver from HP... HP LaserJet P1000-P1500 Series...and that works if the printer is connected via USB.

However, the primary computer for this printer is a Windows XP and thus I need to connect via the network.

Going through the "Add Printer" process, I can see the printer in my network...but the driver isn't showing up in the list of options...which I don't get, since I figured that since I've installed the driver it would show up in the list, but alas it is not.

Any ideas?

Thank you very much.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 17, 2009)

You cannot use HP's USB drivers to communicate with a networked printer. You may use a *CUPS* driver for your printer. Elsewhere on this forum you will find instructions for communicating from your Mac with a Windows shared printer.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2009)

Find your CUPS by clicking here. Also bookmark it and don't be afraid to look around the menu items.


----------

